

Startup Puts Bounty on Google+ API Team - businessleads
https://businessleads.com/post/644-Looking-to-reach-Google-API-Development-team-to-get-access-to-Google-Pages-API

======
businessleads
It's $500 and they are an analytics site that's really eager to hear back from
a human.

Pay it forward AND get paid.

